# Arrived and picked up!!!!!



## chicagolab (Feb 20, 2006)

Arrived in Munich and have had a busy couple of days. Met PKFOLLEY at delivery center at pick up. Visited Munich, Mittenwald and Innsbruck...pics and more to follow .....the car is wonderful and the experience incredible, Thanks to all that gave me info on this trip.....will be back as soon as time permits


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## md37793 (Oct 8, 2005)

Congrats and have a safe trip!


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Have a great time!:thumbup:


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

:thumbup: :thumbup: Excellent! Have fun! Enjoy the car and the autobahn!


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

Whoo hoo, can't wait for your pics!
Post ASAP! Innsbruck and Mittenwald should have been just perfect.


----------



## smokeminside (Aug 5, 2004)

Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## WebRover (Dec 21, 2005)

Sounds great. Looking forward to the details and pics.


----------



## ad2005 (Oct 25, 2005)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :drive: :drive:


----------



## slugdriver (Dec 30, 2005)

Congrats - looking forward to the pics!


----------



## chicagolab (Feb 20, 2006)

some pics, munich, innsbruck , mittenwald, fussen


----------



## smokeminside (Aug 5, 2004)

Let me be the first to respond! Nice pics! Where are you headed?
Have a great trip!


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Lookin good!


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Me530 said:


> Lookin good!


:stupid: again. Nice Pics!


----------



## chicagolab (Feb 20, 2006)

*day one pics*

DAY 1 pics....OK internet has been difficult to fit in time wise and had some camera and converter problems....anyways let me post more pics....one pic is Munich airport big BMW grill advertisment, very cool at airport exit after customs....my taxi driver was referred by Rolf, her name was Sigrid and I met her and her husband, Sigrid's husband (in pic) took us ,and Sigrid took PKFOLLY to ed center, very good service....another pic is my wife and I with our first beer in Munich.....then a pic of my wife in Marianplatz...we walked around the city center then headed to our hotel Arabella Sheraton, (we liked it).


----------



## chicagolab (Feb 20, 2006)

*Day 2 Pics*

DAY 2 PICS...we drove to Mittenwald and loved the drive and the incredible views from atop the mountain which we went up via gondola...there is a pics of alps from top...pic of us sunbathing atop,....our car in Mittenwald......then we went to Innsbruck(bought the vest and vignette)...pic of car in Innsbruck..pic of street in Innsbruck...we really liked Mittenwald and Innsbruck and will stay in Innsbruck for a night next trip
.


----------



## chicagolab (Feb 20, 2006)

*Day 3 Pics*

DAY 3 PICS... we drove to Ncastle(too tired to find correct spelling, the one that Disney knocked off, and comp here is in German) first pic is car in Fussen arriving to castle area....then car at foot of castle....closer pic of castle....we had a good time, worth the drive but not worth spending night in Fussen pretty dead at night we headed back to Munich and drove by the World Cup Opening ceremony stadium one pic of arena with car and one without, changes colors, very impressive stadium...end of day 3


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

Excellent pics!
But could you make them a little bigger :eeps: 

I would especially enjoy the Mittenwald pic from the top of the Mt.


----------



## chicagolab (Feb 20, 2006)

*Day 4 Pics*

DAY 4 we spent the morning in Munich...first pic is famous arch entering center of city....wife and I with lion statue (which are all around Munich)....inside the HBhaus (lots of Beer)....then we drove to relatives in the Frankfort area....my 130MPH odometer picture(hard to do while holding camera)....then pic of Rhine river and a ferry.....we are really enjoying the experience and the car in awesome, I am so satisfied. I will post more pics soon, we are in the Franfurt area for next few days and then to Paris before the return home. Today we did an incredible river crusie on the Rhine..will post more soon.


----------



## chicagolab (Feb 20, 2006)

I will try to size pics a little larger...


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Great pictures!


----------



## WebRover (Dec 21, 2005)

Enjoying the triplog and pictures. They bring back great memories.:thumbup:


----------



## chicagolab (Feb 20, 2006)

*more mittenwald pics*

Per request of MULLMAN, I have resized some pics from the top of the mountain in Mittenwald (Day 2). This definitely was one of the highlights of the trip so far. The views are amazing and the day was beautiful, it was about 50degrees up top, not cold, (reminds me of spring skiing in the Rockies). If you go, check the weather and try to make plans for a day with sunshine as we did.


----------



## chicagolab (Feb 20, 2006)

*Day 5 Pics*

DAY 5&#8230;we are staying with my wife's aunt who lives here in a small town close to Frankfurt. On day 5 we went to the town of Rudesheim, right next to the Rhein river. It is a charming small town with the typical narrow cobblestone streets and many stores. The highlight of the day was a 2 hour cruise on the Rhein river from Rudesheim to Loreley. This cruise was spectacular&#8230;.there were many, many castles along the way (at least 10) small towns and vineyards. We went via car to the top of a hill to the Loreley statue and then atop another hill to the Germania monument, both had incredible views of the river.


----------



## chicagolab (Feb 20, 2006)

*Day 6 Pics*

DAY 6&#8230;we traveled to the city of Heidelberg. This was a great city on the Neckar river. The city is not filled with tourists, but has nice shops and one of the more recognized universities in Germany. There is also a train which we took to the top of the nearby mountain which has a very large castle and ruins(Heidelberg castle)on top and a wonderful view. This is another great small town to spend a half/day. The evening we spent with my wife's family. Tomorrow we will spend the day in Frankfurt.


----------



## ploutos (Jun 23, 2005)

Nice pics.. Its so refreshing to see new picture story after so long.. Keep posting.


----------



## DBU (Dec 15, 2005)

*You are a bad boy*



chicagolab said:


> ....my 130MPH odometer picture(hard to do while holding camera)....
> 
> View attachment 74172


Guess you weren't paying attention when they told you to keep it under 100MPH during brake-in, eh? :tsk:


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

DBU said:


> Guess you weren't paying attention when they told you to keep it under 100MPH during brake-in, eh? :tsk:


Look at my sig.....oops....but I was told to keep it under 4500 RPM.....no big deal they redline the engines for testing before we ever get the car anyway....and its only for a few min.....but so much fun:thumbup:


----------



## chicagolab (Feb 20, 2006)

*Day 7*

DAY 7, we spent day 7 in the center of Frankfurt with my wife`s aunt. We visited a couple of historical plazas then headed for the large department stores for shopping. It was cloudy with some showers so we shopped most of the day. One department store had a great cafe on its top floor with a good view of the city.


----------



## chicagolab (Feb 20, 2006)

*Day 8*

DAY 8 We drove from Frankfurt area to Paris, it took about 5 hours with pitstops. We arrived at our hotel around 7pm. We stayed at the Hilton (Eifffel Tower). The hotel had valet parking and our car was left in front of the hotel, (see picture of the car with eiffel tower is actually in front of hotel). The location of the hotel was good for arriving by car because this area of Paris has less traffic than other areas.








on the highway entering France








car in front of hotel








view of Eiffel tower from hotel








wife and I with Eiffel tower


----------



## chicagolab (Feb 20, 2006)

*Day 9*

DAY 9 we visited Notre Dame (pics below) and we bought a 2 day Batobus (riverboat that functions as a bus). We traveled around Paris from the river. We met up with friends who live in Paris for dinner. They took us to a great restaurant in the St. Germain area. We then utilized the car for a driving tour of Paris a night guided by our friends (sorry no pics as I was driving). Luckily we will stay at our friends apartment in Paris for the remainder of our stay, they are leaving town and leave us with the apartment and secured underground parking spot.


----------



## chicagolab (Feb 20, 2006)

*Day 10*

DAY 10, We drove from the apartment we are staying at to the Eiffel tower area and used the Hilton parking. We then traveled via Batobus to various areas of Paris and explored. We spent a good part of the day at the Louvre (definately another highlight of the trip). We walked around and ate in the St. Germain area. We also strolled around the Champs de Elysse. At night we picked up the car and drove around Paris again at night before heading back to the apartment. This definately was one of the best days of the trip.








Batobus that took us around Paris by day








Pic taken from a window inside the Louvre showing the plaza in front








Champs de Elysse








wife and I in St. Germain area








Eiffel tower at night from plaza de Concorde (you can park there for a while to take pics at night)


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

chicagolab, great job of updates and pics. Love them. :thumbup: Helps bring back wonderful memories. Thanks!


----------



## chicagolab (Feb 20, 2006)

*Day 11*

DAY 11, it was a cloudy day with scattered showers in Paris. Also it was Sunday, so many places were closed. We visited the Panetheon, Napoleon's tomb, Pompidou and explored the St. Germain area again. At night took some pics with the car near the Eiffel tower.








this is a pic from the area (19th district) where our friend's apartment was in which we stayed at, Eiffel tower in background , very cool area








Pompidou, street performers and musicians were pretty interesting in this area








the Panetheon








typical small parking spaces in St. Germain area, but I am used to these spaces as I live in downtown Chicago. (5series behind me, I was in good company)








Eiffel tower and my car at night, (neon blue light was a street vendor walking by with a blue flashing Eiffel tower for sale)


----------



## chicagolab (Feb 20, 2006)

*Last Day*

yesterday was our last day of our European delivery We went to plaza St. Michel and had a lunch, then we went to the Arc de Triomphe (closed for May Day)...we headed to the Eiffel tower and waited in line , not so bad because it was rainy. We then drove to Sacre Coure. After that we headed back to the apartment to prepare for our return home. I was a wonderful experience that is hard to put into words. We will do another ED.








pic of cool metro sign by plaza St. Michel








Arch de Triomphe








our pic from the Eiffel tower








pic from top of Eiffel tower








car with eiffel tower, (I just arrived to Chicago a few hours ago and already miss my car)


----------



## M3Mike (Jan 22, 2006)

Awsome !!

Great pics !!

Nice car !! (congrats)

Thanks for sharing the experience too !! :thumbup:


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Even more great pics! Love 'em all. :thumbup:


----------



## BayAreaBMWFan (Aug 8, 2004)

Awesome.... I love Paris...


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

Great pics....thanks for posting...it looks like a wonderful trip!


----------

